# 2022 Midsummer Scalp Photos here!



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Let's do it! Show us how bad you wrecked your bermuda this year! :bandit:

I built a roller setup for my 20in mclane during the off season and didnt realize how much it changed the height settings. Accidentally cut the entire side yard with the mower high centered on the bedknife. Kept thinking it was just bogging down on clippings :shock: :lol: :lol: 
Reset and cut main yard with it on the lowest setting without high centering it.
Got a grooved roller on order from RR to put on the "good" mower (25in mclane) and cant wait for green up!

Edited with after photos
June 25th

June 25th

July 9th

July 9th


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

The before:


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

The before pictures of your lawn looks great. What made you do a mid season scalp?


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> The before pictures of your lawn looks great. What made you do a mid season scalp?


Appreciate it. Came back from vacation and had a few areas scalping. Original plan was to do this prior to the trip but I think it ended up raining that afternoon, odd as that sounds. I also want to take it a little lower :mrgreen:


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Following. I'll be back the weekend after the 4th. I'll be scalping/HOC reset. Manual reel in Texas heat. Yayyyyy &#128532;


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Just scalped Empire Zoysia to dirt last Sun. Using a new Honda HRX. Not easy but the rotary is wayyyy easier on the equipment. Last time about destroyed my reel.

First time doing so in the heat of summer. It's scorching out there. Watering lightly daily in the afternoon with a normal watering every 3rd day.

I fertilized 3 weeks prior, scalped, Applied Prodiamine to bare soil, then fertilized on day 5, after seeing some growth


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

Debating on resetting now due to having the first rain chances in over a month this upcoming week. Scalp and fertilize


----------



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

First year with Bermuda. HOC reset done 6 days ago.


----------



## bsegal (9 mo ago)

Had some issues with fungus/ thatch build up already... decided to scalp, scarify, dethatch and then threw down some Lesco Carbon Pro-G and some Andersons 16-4-8. First season with the lawn and it needs to be leveled badly, but thats a plan for next year. Hoping it bounces back quickly!


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Coming back pretty good, I'd say by the weekend she'll be all green again. How you guys doing? Hopefully all my scalpers coming back with some rain we've been having.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

After all the firework debris littered my yard and a few spots of yellowing from previous PGR, I figured it was time. 




Scalped @ .50"


----------



## sa1126 (Apr 9, 2021)

Looks great. Nice work mate.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

sa1126 said:


> Looks great. Nice work mate.


Thanks. We shall see how it goes. With our heat down here, im a little afraid of the bounce back time. Ill be @.75" HOC from here on out


----------



## Rob_The_Nailer (11 mo ago)

Chopped the Zoysia down for a leveling project. The black showing through is the Humichar I've been putting down over the last few months.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

DFW245 said:


> After all the firework debris littered my yard and a few spots of yellowing from previous PGR, I figured it was time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yea man!


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Here is mine.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

rockwalltxguy said:


> Here is mine.


Hey neighbor!! Lol nice man.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Consider this a placeholder, haha.

I'm heading home tomorrow after 10 days at the beach and according to the GDD calculator my zoysia is pretty much out of regulation (275/225). Really didn't time that as well as I could have, but whatcha gonna do?

I suppose I know what I'm doing with my Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@atticus I haven't tested my zoysia yet but Bermuda doesn't rebound until well after 350 GDD.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Trying to get a scalp in this weekend between rain storms… Not even done with 2k of 12k and already filled up 5 refuse bags.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

First reel mow today for me and first scalp to maintain at .75" with my rotary until I can find a GM1000. THANKS TO @Redtwin for bringing the GM1000 and helping me!!


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @atticus I haven't tested my zoysia yet but Bermuda doesn't rebound until well after 350 GDD.


I must be a rare case. My Bermuda never rebounded even after 500GDD. Literally never rebounded. I even put a pound of N down. It just continued growing as normal but slightly slower than before PGR. Who knows...I'm about to apply PGR again tho


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Finally finished the scalp after the rain passed. Got the back down to 0.65 in from 1 in. I wanted to go lower, but my energy is out.

This was harder than the spring scalp! Now for the aeration and sand on Tuesday!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@TigerKnight YES! Scalping in July is no joke with the heat. It's not as dirty or dusty as the spring though.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @atticus I haven't tested my zoysia yet but Bermuda doesn't rebound until well after 350 GDD.


That's good to hear. I always had 300 as the magic number in my head. As of today I'm at 293. Just got home and didn't get a chance to walk the lawn too much before having to get kids to bed etc, but it wasn't as bad as I had feared. Regardless, it seems about the right time to do a midsummer reset so tomorrow I might beat it up a bit.


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

atticus said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @atticus I haven't tested my zoysia yet but Bermuda doesn't rebound until well after 350 GDD.
> ...


I'm at 353 today on my zoysia. I'm going to let it go for a week and see what happens before I apply another app.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Jerry_G said:


> Coming back pretty good, I'd say by the weekend she'll be all green again. How you guys doing? Hopefully all my scalpers coming back with some rain we've been having.


That looks like Latitude 36. I know it's not but dang, brings back memories. That color! Looks great!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Everyone's making me jealous I haven't even had enough heat here yet to really get it going. I won't get a mid season scalp in this year so I get to live vicariously through you all.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

My scalp was with a manual 4 blade mower and an electric 15" rotary that only goes down to 1". All @ 1pm in Tx. Dont envy me.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Jerry_G said:
> 
> 
> > Coming back pretty good, I'd say by the weekend she'll be all green again. How you guys doing? Hopefully all my scalpers coming back with some rain we've been having.
> ...


Thanks! Tiftuf bermuda with 1lb/1k of nitrogen early season and just hit it with double that when I scalped.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

TigerKnight said:


> Trying to get a scalp in this weekend between rain storms… Not even done with 2k of 12k and already filled up 5 refuse bags.


Thatta way!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jerry_G said:


> TigerKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to get a scalp in this weekend between rain storms… Not even done with 2k of 12k and already filled up 5 refuse bags.
> ...


This is the reason I'll have to figure something out because I'm not doing that again. Shoveling sand is hard enough


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

@CenlaLowell Yeah, I was exhausted when I was done with the 12k. Luckily my back yard is not sloped like the front! I went over my 12k 4 times. In the back, I went over it 3 times with my greensmower.


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Lowered from 5/8" to 3/8" bench HOC this afternoon on my 4,500sqft side yard. Cut in three different directions and produced 96 gallons of clippings.

My actual HOC isn't 3/8" with how thick the turf is. *Should I use my Groundskeeper II rake to lift the turf to cut off more material?* If of any significance, I currently don't have any washboarding and I'm perfectly fine with actual HOC being higher than bench HOC.

Before:



After:


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

atticus said:


> Consider this a placeholder, haha.
> 
> I'm heading home tomorrow after 10 days at the beach and according to the GDD calculator my zoysia is pretty much out of regulation (275/225). Really didn't time that as well as I could have, but whatcha gonna do?
> 
> I suppose I know what I'm doing with my Sunday afternoon.


Man I love pgr. You could definitely see the areas I missed after 11 days of plenty of rain and high heat, but by and large I was very impressed at how well the lawn was locked down. Took it from 1.25 down to .5 and I think I could have gone lower. Not a whole lot of scalping going on, I'm sure it'll look a little stressed tomorrow though. The best part of a lawn cut at .5 after pgr is walking around on it barefoot. Feels like carpet. The boys demanded we go run around on it before bath time tonight and I was happy to oblige.

I had intended to spray another round of pgr/iron but apparently I picked up Covid at the beach this week (tested positive when I got home last night) and by the end of a double cut with 6 bags of clippings I was donezo.

Maybe tomorrow if I feel up to it.


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Love that vibrant color from the zoysia, @atticus. Rest up.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

ellsbebc said:


> Love that vibrant color from the zoysia, @atticus. Rest up.


Cheers, thanks man! I feel like it's finally hitting its stride for the season. Was a slow start for sure, but if I can avoid fungus and bugs, I'm hoping to finish strong this year. Trying to decide if I want to go through the pain of a mid-late season leveling project or just enjoy where it's at for a while.


----------



## Tigerpaw95 (6 mo ago)

Just scalped by Bermuda lawn today. Have a ton of Goosegrass. How long should I wait to spray with Solitare?


----------



## kc8qpu092200 (Feb 29, 2020)

Before.





After.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Pictures of the front... too tired (and its raining) to go take pictures of the backyard. (From 7/11). Sand coming tomorrow!


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Didn't mow soon enough and it got away from me. Took from 1" to .625 to reset it.




Edit: Typo


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Decided to start over this year so took it down to brown. I sprayed 24-0-0 with iron on it right after the cut. Forecast is rain tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Aeration and sanding after the scalp - I will post the recovery over the next few weeks.

So glad I hired this out! Only spot leveling for me here on out and not attempting a full level.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I'm really enjoying this thread and looking forward to a few weeks from now seeing great lawn pictures.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@TigerKnight Would you mind sharing what they charged per 1000sf and how much they put down. Did it include any follow-up dragging or raking over the next few days?


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> @TigerKnight Would you mind sharing what they charged per 1000sf and how much they put down. Did it include any follow-up dragging or raking over the next few days?


For anyone in the Athens, GA region:
https://www.gogreenscapes.com/top-dressing.aspx

$1,175 total - I have about 11-12k of lawn.

Core aeration
USGA-certified sand (10% peat moss)
I am not sure how much sand, but it was probably close to 1/4 to 1/3 in on the lawn on average.
Dragging after sand
*no follow up

There are a few spots I will need to go back and hand level with some additional sand, but I am extremely happy with the results. In equipment rental and sand, the cost would not be much different. Not to mention the multiple days of labor.


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

Don't mind the sexy Scat Pack


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@TigerKnight Wow! That sounds pretty darn reasonable per 1000sf. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

@Redtwin Absolutely!


----------



## Diesel7186 (6 mo ago)

What is the latest that you can scalp as far as July? I thought you should scalp Bermuda in the beginning of Spring only? I have Bermuda and was thinking of doing it but just want to make sure it is not too late.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

You should be safe all the way through August. As long as there is time for the grass to recover, you can scalp. Right now it would only take a week or two to recover as long as you water and maybe put down a little N for it.


----------



## Diesel7186 (6 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> You should be safe all the way through August. As long as there is time for the grass to recover, you can scalp. Right now it would only take a week or two to recover as long as you water and maybe put down a little N for it.


To be honest I have only put down Milorganite and the weed service I have does pre-emergent.

What type of N should I get? Anything else should be put down?

If I were to scalp it should I use my manual reel or Honda rotary? I also have done super sod leveling mix a month ago and just don't want to suck up sand.

Thoughts @Redtwin?


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

July 12, 2022



July 14, 2022


July 15, 2022


July 16,2022


July 19, 2022


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

It was back in June…but sure was work!


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Tuesday July 12:

Wednesday, July 20:


Don't mind the drought stress, it's crazy hot here and no rain, so this is only irrigation.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Finally done.

BEFORE



SCALPED then Dethatched



AERATED then dethatched again then scalped again



LEVELED


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Austinite said:


> Finally done.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


 :shock:  :shock: :thumbup: Youbwent to town @Austinite, looking forward to seeing the new growth!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

@Austinite did you skip the strip at the road on purpose?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Twodollarblue said:


> @Austinite did you skip the strip at the road on purpose?


I had dethatched it a month ago. I didn't want to scalp too low. But I did bring it to 1/4 inch and aerated and leveled it. That pic I posted was right before I tackled the strip.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Finally done.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've been thinking over the last few days that I should scalp before we leave for vacation soon. Half prepped for a scalp cut on Wednesday night at 0.80", running the groomer on the front to try to thin it out. Wasn't happy with the finish and some of the brown I was seeing. Plus the dollar spots. 




So Thursday, after watching my neighbor's kid struggle with cutting their lawn since their lawn care guys didn't show, I decided _¡solidaridad!_ and cut for 2-1/2 hours on the front and back down to 0.50". The 260 definitely struggled going from 0.80 to 0.50 in a single pass. Managed to cut through it all and then double triple quadruple cut with the GTC to clean and thin.





The collars and play set area sure look lush and double dark now. PGR is wearing off and I'll be in rebound hard next week. Plus now I can see every low spot that needs sanding.


----------



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Finally done.


@Austinite What's the purpose of the rock barrier on the property line? Is that drainage, ornamental, species separation, weed barrier, combo, something else? I have neighbors with pure weed lawns on both sides. Though my zoysia has done a nice job of repelling their weeds, I'm trying to find an aesthetically suitable solution to separate even further.


----------



## Gizmo (7 mo ago)

First season meyer zoysia. Scalp, sand, and recovery after 12 days.

*July 10th - Scalp*







*July 11th - Sand*







*July 22nd (12 days)*





The light sanding made a noticeable difference in several spots. Mowing w/the Trimmer feels a bit easier. Can't wait to do another one next year. In the latest backyard pics you can see that I might have hot spots, chinch bugs, or a fungus near the edge of the concrete. Working on that now.

It's been a battle getting this grass going after a winter install. And on top of that, this is my first lawn. I've had fungus, bugs, complications where trees have been removed. No pre-em, so hand picking weeds. It's finally coming together and feeling like a real lawn. And mowing low with a reel has made a huge difference.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Gizmo said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Finally done.
> ...


That gravel channel has a french drain under it.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Not gonna lie, deeply considering a 2nd summer scalp. This has grown out from my late June scalp on page 1.

Got a birthday party coming up for junior in 2 weeks and want it to be looking fine, of course.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Crazy how just missing a few mows will throw your lawn off. Had the belt issue with my McLane last week, and just couldnt keep up with it.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Welp, round 2! Only about 3 wheelbarrows like this, nothing crazy. Hope she's back green in 13 days.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Scalp and verticut.

Note to self….don't wait as long next year.


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Let's see some recovery photos. That's what makes the torture of mid season scalp worth it. I learned lesson to make sure I (i) verticut and scalp at same time or (ii) consider circle mowing.

*July 10th:* scalped at around 0.35"



*July 18th:* delayed green-up because I got frustrated with long runners and graining in a few areas. I effectively re-scalped those spots when I used rake to stand up all the stolons to get them chopped off.



*August 4th:* it's been recovered for maybe a week but forgot photo. This is maintained at just under 0.50" after an overnight drizzle:


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Today went for it since it's a relatively cool day here (hasn't reached 90 yet).











Tomorrow we scarify and open up some grooves for oxygen and nutrients. Buahahaha...


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

A little later in the season then I wanted to do this, however scalped the front Bermuda today. Hopefully I'll bounce back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wax0589 (Jun 11, 2020)

Aug 18




Dumped 7 of this.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Expecting rain this week so I went for reset.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

My first "reel" summer scalp. I have only done it with the rotary. Down from 1.5 in to 0.5 in. I will maintain at 3/4 in the rest of the season.

I kept a collar of a higher hoc in areas of a bit more shade.

Please tell me all will be well in a few weeks!? I am on PGR, but at a low rate right now. Celebration at .12 oz / M (t-nex).


----------



## Wax0589 (Jun 11, 2020)

Wax0589 said:


> Aug 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sep 7
As I'm leaving for work in the morning. I know, I know just like Doc does right, I couldn't hold my self until the sun was out.


Hopefully I will get the backyard done this weekend.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

I plan on scalping/HOC reset in a couple weeks. Itll be close, but with the way the temps and the sun is down here, I should be alright. Maybe not perfect, but alright


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Tifway 419 to the dirt. It's so grainy right now... I may hit it with the verticutter this weekend.


----------



## TigerKnight (Apr 13, 2019)

Scalped on 8/22 from 1.5 in to 0.5 in

Here it is at 0.7 in on 9/8.


----------

